
PSA: Buying a .dev domain via domains.google.com is very broken - coltonv
Just posting this as a PSA, if you wanted to buy a .dev domain today. If you try to buy it via domains.google.com, it will not work, and the domain will still be available to other people to by. To top it all off, your card will be charged anyway.<p>Me and my friends ended up using https:&#x2F;&#x2F;porkbun.com or https:&#x2F;&#x2F;namecheap.com to get our domains, and those worked well. This is not an ad for either of those services, those are just what happened to work for me.
======
mindcrime
FWIW, I was able to buy a domain through Google Domains, but it took several
hours for the purchase / registration process to complete. That said, they are
obviously having issues, and YMMV.

------
foobarbazetc
Worked for me (in the early access period).

